# Review: Kenpo/Arnis DVD series



## DoxN4cer (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

      Video Quest has recently released a two volume series on "CSSD/SC Kenpo/Arnis Empty Hands".   I recieved my copy on Friday, and I spent the weekend watching and re-watching them. I have to say that they are excellent.  George Denson does a great job in fusing concepts from each system in this series.     

No, it is not kenpo with a stick...

Volume one focuses mainly on circular kenpo drills (like crane block, circle of iron, etc) which lead nicely into the empty hand arnis methods in volume two. 

Volume two really showcases the CSSD empty hand methods drawn from the modular system and conceptual stick (some previously released DVDs from Bram Frank and CSSD, which I highly recommend). George breaks down "walking the blocks" into empty hand as well as demonstrates the 5 gunting entries and the 1-4-12 sumbrada with empty hands. 

Later in volume two, George ties it all together quite nicely by injecting the kenpo techniques from volume one into the empty hand arnis drills. There is also a demonstration the drills and techniques by some of his younger students, which is a great example of how simple the techinquies in this series are, and how quickly they can be learned. FWIW, this series has my endorsement... 100%. 

George is the owner of Video Quest Productions and always puts out a quality product. The DVDs are clear, concise, easy to follow and priced for even my spartan budget.  You can find the DVDs at the following link:  http://cssdsc.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=39

r/

Tim Kashino


----------

